# FSH results, are they o.k?



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi Just wanted to check that my levels are o.k, got them back thismorning and my LH was 4.5 and my FSH was 8 is that o.k for egg sharing, I have to go back and do another one as they have put on there something about perri-menopausal  but Dr said not to worry about that until they see the results of the next one.

Thanks 
CJ x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

CJ

I think that they are ok

Most clinics stipulate fsh below 10 but for egg sharing they say 8 or less is good

Emily


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2006)

at my clinic (nottingham care) fsh has to be 8 or below, most clinics i checked out wanted 9 or lower. so you should be fine sweetie.

love maz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

you should be ok though admitedly they are of higher range of the acceptable level, if that makes sense...  sometimes stress etc can cause tamporary higher readins so maybe your other one will be nice and low.
Best of luck
Helen x


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Thanks girls, well it sounds like they may just be o.k for egg sharing, i have checked on my forms and I think it says no higher than 8, hopefully next one I do will be a bit lower. I did do it on day 6 of cycle so not sure if that makes any difference.

love CJ x


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2006)

it could make a difference, ive been told by my clinic to have mine on day 2-5 of af

xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Sounds fab to me CJ Mine is 8.7 and my LH is 4.6 and I'm sharing

Love

Vicki x


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Thanks for that feel better, now.

Vicki, yours are nearly the same as mine has your test results ever come back saying possible peri menopausal.?
Just wondering why mine says that, seem odd if my results are o.k.

CJ x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Nope I've had no one say to me I'm peri menopausal hun. Don't get me wrong I feel like an old knacker


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya CJ

 for ur next test honey

I have always been told for the most reliable results that FSH tests should be done on day 1-3

Hoping the next tests bring positive news

     

Emilyxx


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Thanks girls, I did want to do the test on day 2 or 3 but it happen that AF was over the weekend and they couldn't fit me in on the Friday or the Monday.
I now things can happened at any age but I'm only 28   anyway my Dr (although she didn't understand what the results meant) isn't worried and i bet it's just an off result or being day 6 effected it.
hopefully get it don't on day 2 or 3 next time (unless a miracle happens before then  )

Love CJ x


----------

